# +P ammo for P99c?



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

Has anyone shot +P ammo with their P99c?
I wouldn't feed it a steady diet of +P but, would it not be a better choice for SD since the barell is only 3.5" ?

Sigbear


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

sigbear said:


> Has anyone shot +P ammo with their P99c?
> I wouldn't feed it a steady diet of +P but, would it not be a better choice for SD since the barell is only 3.5" ?
> 
> Sigbear


I have but hard to control with the compact. My hands are a little to big so I'm waiting on my mag extension from Germany so I can carry 15 +P with a longer grip. I would not have a problem putting 50 through it in a fire fight. The problem is training. If I carry +P's then I would want to always use them. I was at one of the local gun shops today shooting the bull. The owner gave me a box of Hornady 9mm 124 gr TAP FPD. 
Any one know what FDP stands for? 
Muzzle 50yds 100yds
1110 fps 1030 971

I did some free advertising for him and he said this ammo expands faster with less penetration. I think I'm better off with this than +P. I for got what +P ammo I had but it was not as expensive as this TAP. That was 16.95 for 25. If I find out this is as good or better I'll buy a few boxes. I like the idea of the penetration. My biggest worry is bystanders. There is no defense for hitting a bystander.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

spacedoggy, i think fpd means( for personal defense) , fdp maybe (forward distribution point), but im not 100% certain.
sigbear,walthers are quality guns there should be no problem with using +p ammo in your gun. speer gold dot makes +p ammo just for short barreled guns,its what i use in my sig239


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The P99c will handle +p, but it will hasten wear & tear.

Hornady TAP FPD = 
TAP (Tactical Application for Police)
FPD (For Personal Defense)


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I only shoot it every second or third time at the range just to be familliar with it and I only will put one mag down it. But my carry ammo is Speer Gold Dot 127gr +P short barrel. It is very accurate.


----------

